# 2003 Giant TCR 1 Weight?



## goose127 (Jun 9, 2004)

I purchased a Giant TCR 1 2003 last year and I am now looking to make a few upgrades. Does anyone have an actual weight of the stock bike? I am curious where my starting point is before I start making changes. My guess is the bike in size large is about 19 to 19.5 pounds.


----------



## dutchy (Feb 6, 2004)

goose127 said:


> I purchased a Giant TCR 1 2003 last year and I am now looking to make a few upgrades. Does anyone have an actual weight of the stock bike? I am curious where my starting point is before I start making changes. My guess is the bike in size large is about 19 to 19.5 pounds.


If your bike has the standard Shimano R535's, then replace them first. This should trim 300-400grams straight away. My bike is the same as yours in medium and it weighs (standing on the scales holding the bike) between 7.5 - 8kg/16.5 - 17.5pounds. The scales are only accurate to half a kilogram. I put Krysium SSC SL's on, but there are many other wheels available.


----------

